# sassafras bowl



## duncsuss (Sep 4, 2016)

Back in January, Josh ( @jmurray ) sent a piece of sassafras my way. I roughed it out and let it dry, finally got back to it and finished it off over the last couple of weekends. It wasn't easy to turn, had to return to the grinder frequently, but the aroma and end product made it very worthwhile.

After sanding through 400 grit, all I put on it was George's Clubhouse Wax. My wife has claimed this as hers.

Thanks, Josh!

Reactions: Like 9 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 5


----------



## Ray D (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice looking bowl Duncan! Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2016)

That's a nice looking bowl! How big is it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 4, 2016)

DKMD said:


> That's a nice looking bowl! How big is it?



Thanks -- it's 6.5" diameter by 3" high.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Sep 4, 2016)

Great work!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Sep 4, 2016)

Very nice...I like the rim of the bowl.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 4, 2016)

Lou Currier said:


> Very nice...I like the rim of the bowl.


Thanks, Lou. The rim was something of an experiment -- the rough-turned bowl didn't distort as much as I expected as it dried, so I had more wall thickness than normal to play with. I had a mental picture of a witch's cauldron that I worked towards. (I was prepared to abandon it and have a normal rim if it looked silly, then it would just have been a bowl with an "in-turned rim".)

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Sep 4, 2016)

That looks good Duncan.... real good.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 4, 2016)

Quality!!! I've not used Sassafras, but would like to one day. Chuck

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 4, 2016)

Nice looking bowl! I love the grain on it...

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## brown down (Sep 9, 2016)

bet that smelt awesome while turning. love the smell of sassafras

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 11, 2016)

Well done Duncan. It looks like a multi-functional piece that would be very handy in the kitchen.


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 11, 2016)

NYWoodturner said:


> Well done Duncan. It looks like a multi-functional piece that would be very handy in the kitchen.


Thanks! I don't know anything about how suitable sassafras wood is for food stuffs -- wouldn't want to get strange tastes in things


----------



## jmurray (Sep 17, 2016)

Very nicely done.


----------



## David Hill (Sep 18, 2016)

Like the shape and the grain. That stuff doesn't grow around here.
I'd say go ahead and use it, doubt anything will come off the wood.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

